# † ^_^رسمة خاصة لاحلى منتدى...منتديات الكنيسة ^_^ †



## ارووجة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*†مرحبا ياغاليين†*
*دي رسمة خاصة لمنتديات الكنيسة*
*رسمتها بالدهان العادي من اسبوع *
*بس تاني يوم صرت خالة فنشغلت<<طبعا وجها خير عليي ^_^*
*مائدرت اكملها غير اليوم*
*بتمنى تعجبكمممممم يا اجمل عيلة*
*رسمتها من كـل ئلبي*​ 
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*



*
*هي اوضح من هيك *​ 




​ 








​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو 
روعه ربنا يبارك موهبتك
وبعدبن دي مش الرسمه بس 
والفواصل كمان 
تستاهلي احلي تقيم
الرب يكون معاكي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*فى منتهى الجماااال يا ارووجتى بجد
بس دى مش حاجه جديده عليكى
دايما فنانه 
وتستاهلى عليها اجمد تقييم منى*


----------



## vetaa (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*برافووووووووووو*
*بجد جميله يا اروجه الرسمه وانتى كمان*
*الله ينور يا قمر*

*فعلا تستحق التقييم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جميييييلة جدا بجد
تسلم ايدك يا اروجتنا 
للاسف مش راضى بالتقييم 
ربنا ينمى موهبتك يا سكرة
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جميلة قوي يا اروجة تسلم ايدك يا فنانة ​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*جميل قوي وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *​


----------



## toty sefo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*تسلم ايدك ومبروك يا خالتو*​


----------



## ارووجة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> *واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو *​
> *روعه ربنا يبارك موهبتك*
> *وبعدبن دي مش الرسمه بس *
> *والفواصل كمان *
> ...


 
ميرسي الك كتير اخي ^_^
ويبارك حياااتك
شكرا كتيررررررر
ويكون معاك يارب


----------



## ارووجة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *فى منتهى الجماااال يا ارووجتى بجد*
> *بس دى مش حاجه جديده عليكى*
> *دايما فنانه *
> *وتستاهلى عليها اجمد تقييم منى*


 
ميرسي الك حبيبتي
كلك زوءءءءءءءء يااحلى دندون ^_^
ربنا يخليكي يارررب


----------



## ارووجة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *برافووووووووووو*
> *بجد جميله يا اروجه الرسمه وانتى كمان*
> *الله ينور يا قمر*
> 
> *فعلا تستحق التقييم*


 
ثااانكس حبيبتي ^_^
ربنا يخليكي ياعسلللللللل
ميرسي الك كتيررر ياغالية


----------



## جارجيوس (31 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم الايادي 

بجد و مش مجامله كتير حلوات​


----------



## ارووجة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> جميييييلة جدا بجد
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا اروجتنا
> للاسف مش راضى بالتقييم
> ربنا ينمى موهبتك يا سكرة​


 
ردودكم اجمل تقييم يائمر
ميرسي الك حبيبتي كتيرررر
ربنا معاكي ^_^


----------



## fredyyy (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> *†مرحبا ياغاليين†*
> *دي رسمة خاصة لمنتديات الكنيسة*
> *رسمتها بالدهان العادي من اسبوع *
> *بس تاني يوم صرت خالة فنشغلت<<طبعا وجها خير عليي ^_^*
> ...


 


*فنانة بجد *

*الرب يحفظ منتدانا من كل شر ... ويمنحه كل قوة *

*شكرًا  أرووجة*


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*فى منتهى الروووعه

الرب يبارك موهبتك وحياتك

شكرا جدا

مميزه ​*


----------



## BITAR (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*فنانة*
*صوره جميله جدا يا ارووجة*​


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2009)

روعة يا اروجة..


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

فى منتهى الجمال يا ارووجه
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2009)

فظيعه يا ارووج عليكى رسم


----------



## ارووجة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> جميلة قوي يا اروجة تسلم ايدك يا فنانة ​


 
ربي يسلمك حبيبتي
ميرسي الك كتيرررر
وحشتينا ياعسل ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

سامح روماني2 قال:


> *جميل قوي وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *​


 
ميرسي الك كتير اخي سامح
من زوئك الجميل


----------



## ارووجة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

toty sefo قال:


> *تسلم ايدك ومبروك يا خالتو*​


 

شكرا الك اخي
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## ارووجة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

نعمة الله قال:


> تسلم الايادي ​
> 
> 
> بجد و مش مجامله كتير حلوات​


 
شكراا كتير الك اخي
ربنا معاك


----------



## ارووجة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *فنانة بجد *
> 
> *الرب يحفظ منتدانا من كل شر ... ويمنحه كل قوة *
> 
> *شكرًا أرووجة*


اميين
 تسلم يااارب
وشكرا الك كتيررر اخي ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *فى منتهى الروووعه​*
> 
> *الرب يبارك موهبتك وحياتك*​
> *شكرا جدا*​
> ...


 
ويبارك حياتك
ميرسي الك كتير اخي
ده من زوقك الرائع ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

bitar قال:


> *فنانة*
> 
> 
> *صوره جميله جدا يا ارووجة*​


 
بتمنى اكون فنانة
شكرا الك كتيير اخي ^_^
ربنا معاك


----------



## ارووجة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

my rock قال:


> روعة يا اروجة..


 
 شكرااا الك كتيررررررر يازعيم ^_^
اسعدني ردك


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2009)

رووووووووووووووعه يا ارووجتى 

موهوبه جداااااااااااااااا

تسلم ايدك يا قمر

اجمل تقييم
​


----------



## ارووجة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال يا ارووجه
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ميرسي كتير الك اخي كوكومان
كلك زوق ^_^
ويبارك حياتك


----------



## ارووجة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> فظيعه يا ارووج عليكى رسم


 
ميرسي الك كتيررر ياغالية ^_^
ربنا معاكي


----------



## lovely dove (31 أكتوبر 2009)

واااااااااااااااااااو 
روعه بجد يا ارووجه حقيقي فنانه 
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي 
واحلي تقييم كمان 
​


----------



## totty (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*vووووووووووعه يا اروجه

بجد عجبتنى اووووووووووووى

سلم ايدك وتعيشى وترسمى

وتستاهلى احلى تقييم*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جميييييييييييييييييييييله جدا يا اروجه​


----------



## kalimooo (1 نوفمبر 2009)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا اروويجة

شكرااااااا على  الرسمة الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## جيلان (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*وااااااااااااااااااااااو 
جميلة جدا جداااا زيك
ميرسى يا سكرة ويارب مش تحرمينا دايما من روائعك
بجد حلوة اوىىىىىىىى*


----------



## VENA* (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*جميلة جدا برافو اروجة*


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

فى منتهى الرووعه

شكرا

*الرب يبارك موهبتك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 نوفمبر 2009)

واوووووووووووووووو جميله جدا
كالعاده متألقه يا فنانتنا الجميله
ربنا يبارك موهبتك وينميها​


----------



## ارووجة (1 نوفمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> رووووووووووووووعه يا ارووجتى ​
> 
> موهوبه جداااااااااااااااا​
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر​
> اجمل تقييم​


 
ميرسي الك كتيرررررررررررررررر ياغالية ^_^
كلك زوق
ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي


----------



## ارووجة (1 نوفمبر 2009)

lovely dove قال:


> واااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> روعه بجد يا ارووجه حقيقي فنانه
> تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
> واحلي تقييم كمان ​


 
ربي يسلمك عيوني
ميرسي الك كتيررررررررر حبيبتي ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (1 نوفمبر 2009)

totty قال:


> *vووووووووووعه يا اروجه*​
> 
> *بجد عجبتنى اووووووووووووى*​
> *سلم ايدك وتعيشى وترسمى*​
> ...


 
انتم الاروع:Love_Letter_Open:
شكرااا الك حبيبتي
تسلميلي يارب ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (1 نوفمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> جميييييييييييييييييييييله جدا يا اروجه​


 

ميرسي جدااااااا حبيبتي ^_^


----------



## marcelino (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*تسلم ايدك يا اررروجه *​


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا

الرب يبارك

حياتك

وموهبتك​


----------



## twety (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*يسلم ايدك ياقمر*
*بجد عسوله خالص الرسمه*

*احلى تقييم لاحلى ارووجه *


----------



## ارووجة (5 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا اروويجة
> 
> شكرااااااا على الرسمة الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يباركك


 

ميرسي الك كتيييييير اخي
كلك زوووق
ويبارك حياتك ^_^


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*صورة جميلة اووووووووي بجد*
*ميرسي ليكي يا فنانتنا*
*تستحقيي احلي تقييم*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*لا فنانة بمعني الكلمة يا اروجة

تسلم ايدك بجد

ودايما مبدعة ** *​


----------



## ارووجة (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااااو *
> *جميلة جدا جداااا زيك*
> *ميرسى يا سكرة ويارب مش تحرمينا دايما من روائعك*
> *بجد حلوة اوىىىىىىىى*


 
ميرسي ليكي ياغااالية
ده من زوقك الجميييييييييييييييل
ميرسي حبيبتي ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (6 نوفمبر 2009)

vena* قال:


> *جميلة جدا برافو اروجة*


 
ميرسي ياقمررررررر ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (6 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> فى منتهى الرووعه​
> 
> شكرا​
> 
> *الرب يبارك موهبتك*​


 
ميرسي الك كتير كتيررر  ياغالي ^_^
ويبارك حياتك اخي


----------



## ارووجة (6 نوفمبر 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> واوووووووووووووووو جميله جدا
> 
> كالعاده متألقه يا فنانتنا الجميله
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك وينميها​


 
ميرسي الك كتيرررررررررررررر حبيتي يانيفين
ربنا يخليكي يااارب
ويبارك حياتك ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (7 نوفمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يا اررروجه *​




الله يسلمك اخي
ميرسي الك


----------



## ارووجة (7 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا
> 
> الرب يبارك
> 
> ...



ويبارك حياتك اخي العزيز
ميرسي ليك كتير ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (7 نوفمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *يسلم ايدك ياقمر*
> *بجد عسوله خالص الرسمه*
> 
> *احلى تقييم لاحلى ارووجه *



ميرسي يائلبي
كلك زوووووووق 
ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي ^_^


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*فناااااااااااااااانه يااروجه بجد
فنااااااااااانه بجد روووووووووووووووووووووووووعه​*


----------



## ارووجة (7 نوفمبر 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *صورة جميلة اووووووووي بجد*
> *ميرسي ليكي يا فنانتنا*
> *تستحقيي احلي تقييم*​



ميرسي الك كتير  عيوني ^_^
ربنا يحفظك حبيبتي


----------



## ارووجة (7 نوفمبر 2009)

coptic adel قال:


> *لا فنانة بمعني الكلمة يا اروجة
> 
> تسلم ايدك بجد
> 
> ودايما مبدعة ** *​



ميرسي الك كتير اخي كوبتك عادل
الله يسلمك ^_^
ربنا معاك


----------



## ارووجة (9 نوفمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *فناااااااااااااااانه يااروجه بجد
> فنااااااااااانه بجد روووووووووووووووووووووووووعه​*




ميرسي كتير يائلبي
من زوقك الرائع اختي ^_^


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع اروووووجة

انتى فنانة بجد

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ارووجة (16 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> رائع اروووووجة​
> 
> انتى فنانة بجد​
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


 
ميرسي الك كتير عيوني
ويبارك حياتك ^_^


----------



## FADY_TEMON (26 نوفمبر 2009)

حلوة أوي يا أرووجة ..بسيطة ..وجميلة بجد ..ميرسي لتعبك ..وتستهلي أحلي تقييم ..
​


----------



## rana1981 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

رائعة جدا 
الرب يبارك موهبتك يا قمر


----------



## ارووجة (27 نوفمبر 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> حلوة أوي يا أرووجة ..بسيطة ..وجميلة بجد ..ميرسي لتعبك ..وتستهلي أحلي تقييم ..​


 
ميرسي الك كتير اخي ^_^
ربنا معاك


----------



## ارووجة (27 نوفمبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> رائعة جدا
> الرب يبارك موهبتك يا قمر


 
ميرسي الك كتير حبيبتي ^_^
ويبارك حياتك اختي


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد تحفة حلوة قوي

مرسي​


----------



## ارووجة (13 ديسمبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> بجد تحفة حلوة قوي​
> 
> 
> مرسي​


 

ميرسي الك حبيبتي ^_^


----------



## Mary Gergees (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جميله اوووووووى 
تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## bahaa_06 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*جميلة قوي يا اروجة تسلم ايدك يا فنانة *
*يسوع فاتح ايدك وفى حضنك كنيستك*
*يارب اقبلى فى وسط حضنك *
*يارب ارشدنى الطريق الى حضنك*
*امين*


----------



## ارووجة (9 يناير 2010)

mary gergees قال:


> جميله اوووووووى
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر


 
شكرا الك حبيبتي
الرب يسلمك


----------



## ارووجة (9 يناير 2010)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *جميلة قوي يا اروجة تسلم ايدك يا فنانة *
> *يسوع فاتح ايدك وفى حضنك كنيستك*
> *يارب اقبلى فى وسط حضنك *
> *يارب ارشدنى الطريق الى حضنك*
> *امين*


امين

شكرا الك اخي ده من زوقك
ربنا معاك


----------



## solofanty (10 يناير 2010)

روعه .. ميرسى كتير


----------



## ارووجة (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا الك اخي ^_^


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (21 مارس 2010)

روعة اروجة فعلا فنانة ربنا يحافظ عليكى 
ومبروك ياخالتو


----------



## ارووجة (23 مارس 2010)

ميرسي الك حبيبتي عاشقة
ويحافظ عليكي اختي ^_^


----------



## كرامة (26 مايو 2010)

30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30::heat::heat::heat::heat:
حلو اوي اوي


----------



## الملكة العراقية (10 أغسطس 2010)

روووووووووووووووووووعة بجد
ربنا يبارك موهبتك 
وتستحقي اجمل تقييم يا قمر


----------



## Rosetta (30 أغسطس 2010)

*روووووووووووعة يا اروجة 

ربنا يبارك موهبتك بجد رسومات جدا روعة ​*


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2010)

كرامة قال:


> 30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30::heat::heat::heat::heat:
> حلو اوي اوي



شكراااا جداااا جداااااا


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووعة بجد
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك
> وتستحقي اجمل تقييم يا قمر




ويبارك حياتك
ميرسي كتيرررررر حبيبتي ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *روووووووووووعة يا اروجة
> 
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك بجد رسومات جدا روعة ​*



ويبااارك حياتك
ميرسي كتيررررررررر يائمر


----------



## manal youssef (25 سبتمبر 2010)

كتير حلوة الرسمة يعطيك العافية


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسي كتير منال ^_^


----------

